# 4 Wa. State Officers Killed



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So Sad and completely senseless. Please pray for their families.
My link


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I just read this story as well... Incredibly sad. If this idiot is so brazen to do this to uniformed officers, imagine what else he's capable of doing. As if our job isnt dangerous enough....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

How tragic. And utterly senseless.
Our thoughts and condolences go out to their families, and fellow officers, both in Parkland and across the country.

Doug


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers go out to their families in this tragedy and to this miserable coward getting what he deserves. The opportunity to be judged by 12 or just carried by 6.

I will have them in my thoughts all shift tonight, knowing they will do what they can to ensure I get home to my family safe.

God bless them and their families at home and work.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Heard this on the drive home today, really got my blood boiling. Prayers and thoughts go out the families.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

that he is still out there and will happily shoot more officers or possibly citizens is just too dang scary. NO ONE will rest easy until the 
B*****d is caught. Our friends on the West side are really struggling. So sad.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow drove right through McChord / Lakewood / Parkland on the way home from the rally. We didn't know about it until after we made it home though. Doesn't make any sense. Thoughts and prayers go out to the families.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Six officers shot and five killed in the past month in Washington. Such a tragedy for families, friends, co-workers, and the communities in which they served. When I started in this honorable profession 23 years ago, we didn't think fellow officers would be shot down while reviewing a ticket in a patrol car with a rookie officer or while trying to catch up on paperwork in a coffee shop. Has it happened before? yes, but this is starting to feel different for us. I have stopped wearing my uniform while commuting to and from work due to recent threats to target officers and their families.

We have made great progress with technology to enable officers to stay in the field while documenting traffic stops, contacts, and reports. We have always been vulnerable, but perhaps the distraction is increasing the dangers for officers. I am telling my guys and gals to come back to the station or substations for paperwork.

Thoughts and prayers for all and be safe.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

dunn4 said:


> Six officers shot and five killed in the past month in Washington. Such a tragedy for families, friends, co-workers, and the communities in which they served. When I started in this honorable profession 23 years ago, we didn't think fellow officers would be shot down while reviewing a ticket in a patrol car with a rookie officer or while trying to catch up on paperwork in a coffee shop. Has it happened before? yes, but this is starting to feel different for us. I have stopped wearing my uniform while commuting to and from work due to recent threats to target officers and their families.
> 
> We have made great progress with technology to enable officers to stay in the field while documenting traffic stops, contacts, and reports. We have always been vulnerable, but perhaps the distraction is increasing the dangers for officers. I am telling my guys and gals to come back to the station or substations for paperwork.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for all and be safe.


I too, have 23+ on the job. It was always understood that while in the performance of our job, there was a risk. But now? We're a target for just wearing the uniform, in an area we feel safe and can let our guard down. Not anymore. I went christmas shopping with my two older children last week, at a large mall- and all I could think of was "Mall shootings"...I had my off duty .380, but for the first time brought along an extra mag.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

All I can think about are the ones that were my age , leaving children behind. I can't imagine ever leaving my kids without their Mom....

What I love is that they let this guy out??? Armed robbery?? Assault??? Raping a child??? By all means, drop him off in front of my neighborhood!!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Six officers shot and five killed in the past month in Washington. Such a tragedy for families, friends, co-workers, and the communities in which they served. When I started in this honorable profession 23 years ago, we didn't think fellow officers would be shot down while reviewing a ticket in a patrol car with a rookie officer or while trying to catch up on paperwork in a coffee shop. Has it happened before? yes, but this is starting to feel different for us. I have stopped wearing my uniform while commuting to and from work due to recent threats to target officers and their families.
> 
> We have made great progress with technology to enable officers to stay in the field while documenting traffic stops, contacts, and reports. We have always been vulnerable, but perhaps the distraction is increasing the dangers for officers. I am telling my guys and gals to come back to the station or substations for paperwork.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for all and be safe.


I too, have 23+ on the job. It was always understood that while in the performance of our job, there was a risk. But now? We're a target for just wearing the uniform, in an area we feel safe and can let our guard down. Not anymore. I went christmas shopping with my two older children last week, at a large mall- and all I could think of was "Mall shootings"...I had my off duty .380, but for the first time brought along an extra mag.
[/quote]

A sad commentary, but one that is now common for some many. I carry off-duty all the time now. Just like you - thinking of mall shootings, restaurant shootings, nursing home shooting, school shootings...I even carry at my son and daughter's school sporting events. I really am an optimist (really), I believe in the good in people, I see great examples of kindness, grace, and humanity just about everyday, but I am a prepared optimist.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

I grew up in that area, and still have friends and family in Lakewood. It always had its share of crime, but I don't think anyone saw this coming. This type of event would be devastating to any law enforcement agency, and I am sure it is that much harder to deal with for such a small police force.

I was also sorry to see this situation dissolve into finger-pointing between the politicians in WA and AR. Whoever is at fault, Mr. Clemmons should not have been on the street. The criminal justice system failed miserably in this case, and it is a real shame.

To all of you who serve in law enforcement, thank you for what you do. To knowingly put yourself at risk for the sake of others is true courage.


----------

